# 2.5mm male to 3.5mm female adapter for Bose Soundtrue headphones?



## Kamakzie

I love these headphones so far with one issue.  In Bose's infinite wisdom their detachable cable is 2.5mm on the headphone cup end.  I was hoping to use my V-moda BoomPro cord for not only durability but a better mic.  The 2.5mm end is very low profile with little housing.  I ordered this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D64J512/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 but not sure it will fit.  Anyone else try adapting these?  Hopefully one of you experts have some ideas.  I'd rather not drill out the hole on the headphones as they are brand new.


----------



## Kamakzie

Was able to find pictures of the Bose 2.5mm plug and the one adapter I ordered.  Looks like it "might" fit.  Here is the crappy picture I made. 
  
  
 https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1360x586q90/674/dlP8Um.jpg


----------



## Kamakzie

Well that was a fail.  Off by 1mm...  SIGH.  The search continues.


----------



## Mad Max

What do you mean off by 1mm?


----------



## Kamakzie

The roundness of the adapter was just a tad too thick to fit in the Bose hole.


----------



## Kamakzie

I'm guessing I would need to find someone to make me some kind of a custom adapter?  I've searched the web high and low for adapters and none look thin enough to fit.


----------



## learwbc

i got the same exact headphone and got the same exact adapter from amazon and had the same exact disappointment.  why are they doing this to us?  why don't they sell low profile 2.5 male to 3.5 female adapters?  this is ridiculous.  i don't want to have to go to a machine shop to shave the metal 2.5mm adapter to a thinner size.  has anyone found solution yet?


----------



## Kamakzie

learwbc said:


> i got the same exact headphone and got the same exact adapter from amazon and had the same exact disappointment.  why are they doing this to us?  why don't they sell low profile 2.5 male to 3.5 female adapters?  this is ridiculous.  i don't want to have to go to a machine shop to shave the metal 2.5mm adapter to a thinner size.  has anyone found solution yet?


 

 I tried having my father use a dremel tool to thin out the metal casing but it lost structual integrity and fell apart in the headphones!  Needed needle nose pliers to pull it back out.


----------



## Higgins17

Has anyone solved this?  Trying to do the same thing for bluetooth purposes until the BTunes on kickstarter comes out (after hopefully being funded).
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Kamakzie

higgins17 said:


> Has anyone solved this?  Trying to do the same thing for bluetooth purposes until the BTunes on kickstarter comes out (after hopefully being funded).
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Still looking


----------



## k3nnis

Any aftermarket cables we can buy for this Bose headset?


----------



## Bark Snarly

If your cable is too thick on one end and plastic just use a razor or scalpel or something and remove some of the material around the jack. It shouldn't be too much you need to remove for it to be able to fit.


----------



## forgotmypass

I bought some QC25s which have a thin 2.5mm connection at the headphones and a 3.5mm connection to the device. I wanted to use my V-moda boompro mic with my xbox one and the Bose QC25s. After searching everywhere for an adapter that would fit and failing miserably, I went and bought a radio shack adapter (looks like this http://www.amazon.com/RadioShack-2-5mm-3-5mm-Headset-Adapter/dp/B00DEVIMD4) and went at it with a pair of scissors in attempt to take off the black rubber casing. It works! Just watch out for two wires that can be cut if you're not careful. Good luck!


----------



## tumtuter

Is there a straight 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable with no dangly mic attachment. I'm planning to use these with my computer only.


----------



## Kamakzie

forgotmypass said:


> I bought some QC25s which have a thin 2.5mm connection at the headphones and a 3.5mm connection to the device. I wanted to use my V-moda boompro mic with my xbox one and the Bose QC25s. After searching everywhere for an adapter that would fit and failing miserably, I went and bought a radio shack adapter (looks like this http://www.amazon.com/RadioShack-2-5mm-3-5mm-Headset-Adapter/dp/B00DEVIMD4) and went at it with a pair of scissors in attempt to take off the black rubber casing. It works! Just watch out for two wires that can be cut if you're not careful. Good luck!


 

 Is that the exact adapter you bought?  It appears that is 2.5 female to 3.5 male.  So that wouldn't work.


----------



## forgotmypass

I couldn't find the exact adapter online since I bought it in store, but it looks exactly like that. The adapter I bought came with 3 other adapters all for 2.5mm female connections.
  
 Here's an album of my ghetto-rigged mod: http://imgur.com/a/SPKf8


----------



## forgotmypass

I THINK these are the adapters I bought. I used the one on the bottom right.  http://www.radioshack.com/radioshack-assorted-3-32-audio-adapters-4-pack/2740070.html#prefn1=cableType&sz=46&prefv1=Adapters&start=37
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## forgotmypass

tumtuter said:


> Is there a straight 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable with no dangly mic attachment. I'm planning to use these with my computer only.


 
  
 The ones I use without an extending mic arm came with my headphones and are 2.5mm to 3.5mm. There are some on Amazon that I've seen. Try searching for Bose replacement cables.


----------



## Kamakzie

forgotmypass said:


> I THINK these are the adapters I bought. I used the one on the bottom right.  http://www.radioshack.com/radioshack-assorted-3-32-audio-adapters-4-pack/2740070.html#prefn1=cableType&sz=46&prefv1=Adapters&start=37
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
 Can you unplug the adapter once it's plugged in or would it fall apart without the casing?


----------



## forgotmypass

kamakzie said:


> Can you unplug the adapter once it's plugged in or would it fall apart without the casing?


 
  
 You can plug and unplug it like a normal adapter without any problems. There is enough tension in there for the plug not to fall out.


----------



## Kamakzie

forgotmypass said:


> You can plug and unplug it like a normal adapter without any problems. There is enough tension in there for the plug not to fall out.


 
  
 That is good to know.  I will give it a try soon.  If I run into issues anyway I could have you mod one for me?   I'd of course pay for the adapter and shipping.  You just used scissors to cut the casing off?


----------



## forgotmypass

kamakzie said:


> That is good to know.  I will give it a try soon.  If I run into issues anyway I could have you mod one for me?   I'd of course pay for the adapter and shipping.  You just used scissors to cut the casing off?


 
  
 It's pretty easy to do. Just use scissors and kind of peel it off. Let me know if you can't get it to work and we can work out some shipping details if you can't get it to work. 
  
 BTW, been using it with my xbox one in party chat and everything works great.


----------



## Kamakzie

forgotmypass said:


> It's pretty easy to do. Just use scissors and kind of peel it off. Let me know if you can't get it to work and we can work out some shipping details if you can't get it to work.
> 
> BTW, been using it with my xbox one in party chat and everything works great.


 
 I think using my boom Pro with my QC 25 headphones it would work a lot better for Dragon Dictation.  I also use it for PS4.


----------



## tumtuter

forgotmypass said:


> The ones I use without an extending mic arm came with my headphones and are 2.5mm to 3.5mm. There are some on Amazon that I've seen. Try searching for Bose replacement cables.


 

 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Kamakzie

forgotmypass said:


> It's pretty easy to do. Just use scissors and kind of peel it off. Let me know if you can't get it to work and we can work out some shipping details if you can't get it to work.
> 
> BTW, been using it with my xbox one in party chat and everything works great.


 
  
 Hey, sent you a PM.


----------



## Kamakzie

Finally found an adapter from RadioShack and had it shipped here, did the modification tonight and it worked. Only minor issue is that the stereo channels are reversed but no big deal.


----------



## olds97lss

So, the 3 contact plug from radio shack worked? It appears that the Soundtrue's are 4 contact at the headphone, which doesn't make much sense anyway since the 4th contact is typically there for a microphone which isn't in the headphones. As for the ones that don't fit in the hole, why not make the hole a bit larger with a dremel or drill? I mean, the headphones are also just plastic, so why not "gently" enlarge the hole? Fear of what's inside near the hole? Any way to take it apart and see what's in there?
  
 I'm about to have the same dilemma. I've been hunting high and low for good headphones for my office. My office moved from me having my own office to a new building with open floorplan and 75 people all sitting within very close proximity and no walls to deaden anything. Then they add a white noise generator via speakers all over in the ceiling which is like using a chainsaw to blockout a jackhammer. Whomever sold this open floor plan idea as "cutting edge" and "promotes a more communicative work environment" needs to have their face set on fire. I feel like I'm in a damn Kindergarden class all day.
  
 Anyway, I got the AE2W's which are bluetooth. However, the mic picks up everything and everyone around me and no mute button. The connector at the headphones for those is only a 3 contact connector, but it is the smaller 2.5mm like the soundtrue's. I really like the sound, comfort and dampening of surrounding noise these headphones give me, but the mic picking up every keystroke and the sound of everyone around me makes them kind of useless to use with a PC phone or for video chats. Also, shortel's (the sofphone software we now have at my office) software sucks at picking the correct device to use for a mic or speaker when not using hardwired headphones. I have to fiddle with the settings every time I shut the headphones off and do a test call to my cellphone to see if I can hear the message and then leave a message, then listen to it to see if the mic worked.
  
 After testing out the inline mic on the soundtrues in the store with my phone, I know buying the inline mic cable from bose for the AE2W isn't a viable option either as you have to hold it by your mouth to get your sound heard without the people on the other end constantly saying "what" and it also picks up everything in the general area.
  
 So, after finding the v-moda and the modmic today, a glimmer of hope has popped into my soul. Then after watching the review of the v-moda on youtube, I almost became giddy at the sound quality. I also really like the volume control and mute button in-line. Then I found this thread talking about it. It's like I'll finally have the perfect headset for video conferencing, music and softfone use!
  
 Now, after buying 6+ sets of headsets with mic over the past 2 months (my company moved 2 months ago), I may finally have something that will work well for me... as long as I can get the boom mic to work with the AE2W's. I'm pretty sure I'd want to buy the Soundtrue with the same boom mic for home. I don't want to spend the $250 for the AE2W's which is $70 more than the Soundtrue's only to remove the piece that cost the extra money anyway.
  
 By the way, I've tried Plantronics Backbeat Pro's as well as a bluetooth passive (and active) noise cancellation headphone, but it didn't work at all with the shortel software. They also pinched my head quite a bit and felt heavy. Which was too bad as the mic was much better than the AE2W's when using on my phone and the sound quality was phenomenal when listening to music. The passive NC was just as good as the AE2W's and the active NC was pretty cool too, but I proffered the passive NC. They cost me $70 to send back...
  
 I've also tried a 2 hardwired plantronics sets, 2 different wired logitechs gaming headphones... each in an increasing price and promise of quality/featureset, none of which fit nearly as good, keep out ambient sound or just sound nearly as good as the bose. All of which of course has been out of pocket for me.
  
 Anyway, sorry for the blithering diatribe, I'll continue to search/read for things regarding the adapters to use the v-moda mic and hold out hope.


----------



## Kamakzie

olds97lss said:


> So, the 3 contact plug from radio shack worked? It appears that the Soundtrue's are 4 contact at the headphone, which doesn't make much sense anyway since the 4th contact is typically there for a microphone which isn't in the headphones. As for the ones that don't fit in the hole, why not make the hole a bit larger with a dremel or drill? I mean, the headphones are also just plastic, so why not "gently" enlarge the hole? Fear of what's inside near the hole? Any way to take it apart and see what's in there?


 
  
 Sorry I didn't make this more clear in my previous post. I started out trying to mod this to work with my sound true headphones. However since then I've bought the quiet comfort 25's. The RadioShack adapter can be modified to work with the QC25's. I'm not sure about the sound true's since the QC 25's have a larger opening. I also misstated that the stereo channels were reversed, since then I realize they aren't. So far so good as I can use the vmoda boom mic.  I didn't modify the headphones themselves because I didn't want to void the warranty.


----------



## askeyce

I'm in the process of having a custom 2.5mm male to 3.5mm male made for my QC25's. So far, nothing "stock" exists. I'll post if I can get something made that is reasonable in a block of something like 100 pieces.


----------



## askeyce

The male fitting must be <6mm in diameter and slightly longer than normal.


----------



## meinhoonna

kamakzie said:


> Sorry I didn't make this more clear in my previous post. I started out trying to mod this to work with my sound true headphones. However since then I've bought the quiet comfort 25's. The RadioShack adapter can be modified to work with the QC25's. I'm not sure about the sound true's since the QC 25's have a larger opening. I also misstated that the stereo channels were reversed, since then I realize they aren't. So far so good as I can use the vmoda boom mic.  I didn't modify the headphones themselves because I didn't want to void the warranty.


 

 Can you share how you did it along with pictures? I just ordered something from monoprice to try and see how it will fit.
  
  


askeyce said:


> The male fitting must be <6mm in diameter and slightly longer than normal.


 
 Did you manage to get it done yourself or get it manufactured. I would think there would be a market for this as I could not find anything that would work out of the box.
  
  
 Hopefully after this I can attach a BT receive to make it portable and not sacrifice any noise cancellation.


----------



## Kamakzie

meinhoonna said:


> Can you share how you did it along with pictures? I just ordered something from monoprice to try and see how it will fit.
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get it done yourself or get it manufactured. I would think there would be a market for this as I could not find anything that would work out of the box.
> ...


 
  
 I just bought a RadioShack 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter and had my father cut way the outside casing to fit. It's a little tricky to unplug it so I'd prefer not to take pictures of it. I might be able to take a picture of it connected to the headset.
  
 http://imagetwist.com/srehd9pzzytu/20151030_012826.jpg.html
  
 Hopefully this picture helps some.


----------



## Kamakzie

askeyce said:


> I'm in the process of having a custom 2.5mm male to 3.5mm male made for my QC25's. So far, nothing "stock" exists. I'll post if I can get something made that is reasonable in a block of something like 100 pieces.


 
 Did you ever find something?


----------



## MikeExcel

Sorry for re-opening this post but it's two years later, and I am looking for the same setup. Did you ever find an adapter for your Bose headphones? The V-Moda boom pro is still fantastic. Here's an adapter I found https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011S90G46/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2UFXNDXNL9KIB&coliid=I10RPR4J4MD58L But it has bad reviews. One person posted they were able to fit it into their Bose QC35s. But because of all the bad reviews, i'm hesitant. Are there any other options out there. I want to use the V-Moda boom pro with the headphones.


----------



## Roen

mikeexcel said:


> Sorry for re-opening this post but it's two years later, and I am looking for the same setup. Did you ever find an adapter for your Bose headphones? The V-Moda boom pro is still fantastic. Here's an adapter I found https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011S90G46/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2UFXNDXNL9KIB&coliid=I10RPR4J4MD58L But it has bad reviews. One person posted they were able to fit it into their Bose QC35s. But because of all the bad reviews, i'm hesitant. Are there any other options out there. I want to use the V-Moda boom pro with the headphones.




Have you thought about using Bose QC25 cables?


----------



## Kamakzie

This one works in my QC25's you just have to cut or pull the black outer casing off to expose the gold adapter underneath
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007R58NPK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

